# Miyazaki's Ponyo (On the Cliff [By the Sea])



## Koi (Aug 14, 2009)

Tim Sylvia: #4 


> The son of a sailor, 5-year old Sosuke lives a quiet life on an oceanside cliff with his mother Lisa. One fateful day, he finds a beautiful goldfish trapped in a bottle on the beach and upon rescuing her, names her Ponyo. But she is no ordinary goldfish. The daughter of a masterful wizard and a sea goddess, Ponyo uses her father's magic to transform herself into a young girl and quickly falls in love with Sosuke, but the use of such powerful sorcery causes a dangerous imbalance in the world. As the moon steadily draws nearer to the earth and Ponyo's father sends the ocean's mighty waves to find his daughter, the two children embark on an adventure of a lifetime to save the world and fulfill Ponyo's dreams of becoming human




Hopefully going to see this one tonight or tomorrow, if not Monday or Tuesday.  I'm SO excited!  The American release really did sneak up on me, though.  I thought it was late fall.  Ah well, the sooner the better.


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm probably gonna see this today.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 14, 2009)

Going to watch it this Sunday.

Was kind of disappointed in the choice of voice actors, but that's not going to stop me from watching.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 14, 2009)

Already seen it, not as good as Spirited away but the animation was beautiful. I'll probably go watch just to see it on the big screen.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 14, 2009)

Watched several months away.

Its one of the most little kids oriented films from Miyazaki but still is fabulous to see moving all that genius ghibli has.

totally recommended


----------



## Muse (Aug 14, 2009)

I wanna see it...I love Miyazaki's films


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm digusted with their choices for voice actors. To associate Miyazaki and his work with Miley Cyrus and the Jonas Brothers in any way is a crime. 

I always enjoy Miyazaki's work. I will try to see this when I can.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 14, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Going to watch it this Sunday.
> 
> Was kind of disappointed in the choice of voice actors, but that's not going to stop me from watching.



You were quite disappointed with Cate Blancett, Matt Damon, Tina Fey, Liam Neeson (and Betty White)? Some of the most talented actors in cinema today... I mean yeah, Jonas and Cyrus is a shame, but it's not surprising given it's Disney releasing it.

I'm fucking pissed about the release dates. It won't be in the UK until April 2010. That's just fucking retarded. It's not even like it needs to be translated or anything. Just bring over the US release.


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty good film, definately not as great as Spirited Away, but still good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 14, 2009)

Ghibli is always pifftastic.
Voice cast looks dope.

Looks like I'll be seeing this soon.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll get around to seeing this in theaters, no doubt. I've loved every single film of his I've ever seen, and this one looks equally as endearing.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 14, 2009)

One of the many things I meant to see as soon as possible but probably won't actually get around to until it is out on dvd in the US.  It certainly does look absolutely adorable and I'm already pretty sure I'd like Fujimoto.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2009)

Miyazaki had yet to make a movie I didn't like So i'll be seeing this, probably after my next pay check.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought Mononoke Hime is miyazaki's best work, followed by Howl's moving castle.  Spirited away was alright.


But as people said I've never been disappointed by Miyazaki.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll be seeing this movie, I'm looking forward to it 

I don't like the fact of whose doing the voices of Ponyo and Sosuke but I'm alright with the rest of the cast.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aza3jnIFWqw[/YOUTUBE]
They killed this song goes back to listening to the Jap. version


----------



## Chee (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't mind their voice-acting.

HAM!!!!

Maybe its just cause I have a weird taste in guys, or its Liam Neeson's sexy voice...but Ponyo's father is pretty sexy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2009)

Wait people are complaing about getting kids to do the voices of kids


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Pretty good film, definately not as great as Spirited Away, but still good.



I doubt anyone expected it to be as great as Spirited Away, but Miyazaki never fails.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 16, 2009)

Saw it earlier today. It was very kid-oriented and occasionally lulzy for that reason (e.g. the thinking out loud, the overly simple 'test' and resolution, etc.), but all in all, it was lovely. Especially the art and animation re: stylized waves, water, and ocean creatures. 

I liked it more than Howl's, less than Kiki's, and place it somewhere in the ballpark of Totoro.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I'll take my kid to see this next week. Thank you.


----------



## Munak (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll let my set speak for itself. 

Unfortunately, it isn't going to be released here, so I'll have to search for the DVD a little bit later.


----------



## Alyze (Aug 16, 2009)

i saw the movie yesterday
it was really cute, childish, but i still loved it
im so glad they did use digital effects in this one 
there aren't many movie made like that nowadays 
though the American voice actors were ok (and some of they a bit better) i just don't like dubbing 
i can't wait for the DVD to be released so i can watch it in Japanese
(they also translated the little theme song T.T)


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 16, 2009)

Saw it today.
Protagonist's voice was really bad IMO, however Cyrus was better than I thought in this movie. There were a lot of cute moments too, so I enjoyed this movie very much. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how Fujimoto and Ponyo's mother got it on. 




Spirited Away still holds as my favorite, however.


----------



## Genei (Aug 16, 2009)

more Studio Ghibli goodness

i am excite


----------



## pfft (Aug 17, 2009)

oh yeah; i seen this saturday and it was really cute and fun. The children in the theatre and the ones voicing ponyo and sosuke might suck. BUT everything else was magnificent.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 17, 2009)

Downloaded it yesterday and have yet to watch it. From the looks of it, it'll be great! I love Miyazaki's (Studio Ghibli) films and I'm inspired by their animations!


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't wait to see this movie, I'm a huge Miyazaki fan. After looking at some of the stuff online about Ponyo, it looks like it's going to be another great movie. Personally, I don't care about the choices for the English cast. To me, the voices all seem to fit. I'll either be seeing this movie today or tommorow.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh god I wanna see this so bad. As you can see, I'm a _huge_ Ponyo fan.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, I managed to see it yesterday. Even though I kind of regret going to see it with some people(>.>), I still enjoyed the movie. Some how, I have this feel like there may be a sequeal to this movie. Oh well. I totally loved Fujimoto.X3


----------



## Catterix (Aug 18, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Downloaded it yesterday and have yet to watch it. From the looks of it, it'll be great! I love Miyazaki's (Studio Ghibli) films and I'm inspired by their animations!



... Hang on, have you downloaded it when there's an option to go see it in the cinema for you?


----------



## Koi (Aug 19, 2009)

Saw it a few hours ago and loved it. :3

Anyway, because yeah, Liam Neeson's voice made him exponentially hotter-

*Spoiler*: __ 















And fishy crossover cuteness-



RED FISH ALLIANCE!


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw Ponyo a few hours ago and I loved it, all the VA's did really well pek

HAM!


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

I think this film was two happy. Not enough conflict...


----------



## epoleneP (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw this movie when it was first subbed. Loved the innocence of it to bits. Glad to see that people are liking the dubbed version. I'll definitely check this out in theaters this weekend.


----------



## Sen (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh this looks so cute 

I'm a huge Miyazaki fan, so I can't wait to see it sometime


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2009)

saw it and loved it , personally i think this has the most humour out of miyazaki's works

my rankings
1. Howl's
2. ponye/castle
3. all the rest except totoro
4. totoro


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 21, 2009)

Koi said:


> Anyway, because yeah, Liam Neeson's voice made him exponentially hotter-
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Heh heh. I totally loved Fujimoto, he's sexy. It was even better because they had Liam Neeson do the English dub.^///^


----------



## Nakor (Aug 24, 2009)

Saw it last week. It was a great movie, even though it was more geared toward a young crowd. The VAs did great, and the music was fantastic as always.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 28, 2009)

Saw this, loved it.  Miyazaki is a genius.  Can't wait to see it again.


----------



## aeclasik (Aug 28, 2009)

I saw Ponyo last year (so I'm not really sure about the Disney VA's they hired) and aside from the story the main thing I really enjoyed was the fact that majority of the movie was hand-drawn. That is something you rarely see these days (will see what happens with The Princess and the Frog). But in all, I don't think this was one of Miyazaki's better films (but not saying it wasnt good) the thing is, it was totally geared towards kids rather than the older crowd.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 29, 2009)

Such a cute film, glad I watched it.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 30, 2009)

Just saw it yesterday. It was okay, and my daughter liked it.


----------

